# F4U-1D score



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Looking through clearance kits at Hobby Lobby today, I found a great score - a 1/32 F4U-1D kit for half price (still rather expensive)! The box is demolished, but the contents are fine. It's a Trumpeter kit packaged by HobbyCraft out of Canada. Includes decals for VMF-351 based on the USS Cape Glouster (this is a carrier that I've never heard of, but the paint scheme is very eye-catching), VF-84 based on the USS Bunker Hill (my little bitty Testors Corsair includes decals for a different plane from this unit), Canadian ace DJ Shepard, based on HMS Victorious (bloody ugly paint scheme), and the 1969 El Salvador FAS - the last time Corsairs saw combat (cool camo scheme, but beyond my abilities).

The box has listings for a 1/32 P-40 and a 1/32 P-38, among other planes. If they have the same level of detail as this Corsair, I'd love to get my hands on them...

Have any of you guys built this kit? Any pitfalls or opportunities for relatively easy detailing upgrades?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

No one has built this kit?


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

I've got it sitting in my "to do" pile, but I'm still looking for the right decals for it.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Are you looking for a particular set of markings?


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

spe130 said:


> Are you looking for a particular set of markings?


I found a picture of a Corsair call "Lou-EZ-Anna" with a great cheesecake nose art. I would love to use that, but I don't think anyone's made an actual decal of it. So, my search is for something that sings out to me.


----------

